# How to make a crimp connection



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I was getting things together for some offshore fishing and thought it might be helpful to some to have a little video on how to make a crimp connection in a mono leader. (Plus, I wanted to figure out how my new GoPro works) Hope it is helpful for some.

http://www.bluewaterhowto.com/?p=592


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice clip thanks ed


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you. Glad you liked.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

The clip was great.
Whyme


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Why me. Glad you liked it.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are some pics of the sleeve to line size charts from the manufacturer. I had made the point that sizes are inconsistent between manufacturers. There is no set industry standard. What stands out here though, is these charts are both from the same manufacturer, bought the same day, and they don't even match each other.


----------

